# Drip fix on Silvia V3



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Having owned another Silvia (with rusty chassis) prior to my current machine and seen plenty of pictures of rusty chassis on the Silvia I decided to look into making a fix to try and stop the spray/drips from the 3 way valve outlet pipe which seems to be the common cause of water finding it's way onto/into the chassis area.

So here it is, a rubber thimblette with the "teat" snipped off!









It just extends the tube that little bit and being rubber if it catches the drip tray when sliding it in/out it just springs back. It seems to work just fine so fingers crossed my chassis will stay nice and pristine!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

I used an 18mm thimble but probably will use a 16mm next time....


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like an elegant solution.


----------

